# Differenec between kayaks?



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi i was wondering whats the big differenec between a Pelican castaway and like a tarpon ? Whats makes them so different and so much!!! I mean would a pelican be a good buy? Would there be a diffrence in sturdiness? Or the way they move ?


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

From what I've read here and heard from owners of Pelicans is that they all want to upgrade. I've never paddled a pelican but I hear they tend to be sluggish even when compared to other yaks of the same length. A pelican will suit you just fine if your going out every once and awhile, but if you plan on making a kayak your main approach to fishing I guarantee after a few months you'll wish you had shelled out the extra $100. All I can say is you get what you pay for and my Tarpon has yet to let me down after 8 years of bloodying its decks. Also, as a general rule shorter, wider kayaks tend to be more stable and easier to turn while longer yaks paddle faster.



I'd hold off on buying until Pensacola Kayak & Sail (850-456-5856) has its paddle day, which I believe is next month. You can try out as many different yaks as you want and get a feel for what you want.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

When my neighbor was shopping he went to local shops and tested different ones to compare.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

PBTH hit the nail on thehead...it really depends on what you want to do and how often you use it. I own and fish the pelican castaway 116 and love it, the only drawback for me was the seat but with the money I saved that was an easy upgrade. My wife has an Ocean brand and yes it is faster, slightly more stable, and maybe even a little better built but I only use mine about 15-20 times a year and usually on the river (flat water) and it is excellent there. I have had it out to Navarre beach several times as well as 3 mile and destin bridges. In anything more than 1ft in the gulf it is extremeely difficult, but that is probably true in any kayak. I have no desire to upgrade (unless I could afford the Hobie foot pedal kayak) but those are nearly $2000 with all the bells and whistles and my little kayak only cost like $250. So for the money I say it is a great Kayak and have been very pleased and got my moneys worth. Good luck and you'll enjoy your kayak it is a whole new expierence than fishing from a big boat.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, wide for stability, long for speed. I've got a pair of non-fishing type hobies (several years old), one of which has pedals. You can get moving on those yaks, but it takes some balance when fishing. Hopefully, I can do some more yak fishing than last year. :toast


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

I started out with a used Pelican Castaway. I took it out several times and never felt comfortable. It was a bit squirrelly in a chop or a boats wake.

You really cant lose much on a $350 yak. There isalways someone in the market for an inexpensive used yak. I sold mine a few month laterfor exactly what I paid for it. 

I then jumped in with both feet and bought a Hobie Outfitter. Not cheap, but stable enough to stand up in, has the pedal drive and is a tandem so I can take one of the kids or the wife along.

If youre just going to fish rivers & protected waters, the Pelican is probably fine. If you plan on going into the Gulf or out into the Bay, you may want to spend a little more and get one that is more stable.

Check out www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.comyou can find discussions on many different brands and models of yaks.

Bryan


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the information!


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

do the pedals work good on the yaks, speed extra? interested in a sit on style yak for fishing the state lakes and mayby some dock light fishing and having my arms free is very appealing but they usually cost alot more it seams.


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

Legalhookin,

The pedals are awesome! They generate alot of thrust with very little effort. Similar to riding a bike on flat ground, you can go a long way without getting tired. You can hold your course in wind or a current without beating yourself to death. And best of all, your hands are free to cast or fight fish.

If youre interested, you can try them out at Key Sailing on P'cola Beach or Liquid Surf & Sail in Ft. Walton.

Bryan


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks for the info, i think i would like a yak for the state lakes and maybe alittle dock light fishing. got a decient boat for most saltwater but still like to go bass fishing every now or then.


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

If you are looking for a great fishing machine. Check ou the Ocean Trident 15. In-Hull rod storage is nice. Few changes I would make to it but a greak kayak overall.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Pensacola Kayak & Sail is having their Demo Day on Saturday, March 15th. You can test every model from Ocean Kayak, Wilderness Systems, Heritage, Native Watercraft and others. There is no substitute for getting on the water in one and checking it out personally. After you have tried one of these kayaks you will see thedifferencebetween the different models of kayaks.It will then be up to you to make the choice. If the Pelican gets you out on the water and you otherwise could not go, then it is a good choice for you. 

Key Sailing is having their Demo Day on Saturday, April 5th (I think this is the date). You can check out any of the Hobie pedal drive kayaks and see how well the fins work.I have an OK Prowler 13 and a Hobie Revolution. Both are the same length and width - very stable, easy to paddle and great for fishing. But the Hobie drive system is awesome. Bduv is right. It is easier to propel in the wind, you can generally pedal for longer at higher speeds and it leaves your hands free for fishing, taking photos, eating lunch, having a cold one, etc.

Additionally, there will be members of the Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association there at both the PK&Sand Key Sailing Demoswith some of our kayaks rigged for fishing - we would be delighted to talk to you about any of the kayaks, rigging, fishing inshore or offshore, etc. Please plan to come out and get on the water...


----------

